# Kool Blue, any experience??



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hey, I searched all over the site looking for info on the Kool Blue air filter, but I couldnt find anything. Does anyone have any experience with this filter or heard any thing about them, like how they compare to a K&N filter? Thanks.


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

badger122 said:


> Hey, I searched all over the site looking for info on the Kool Blue air filter, but I couldnt find anything. Does anyone have any experience with this filter or heard any thing about them, like how they compare to a K&N filter? Thanks.


K&N = Wasted $ therefore Accel Kool Blue = Wasted $

These are gimiky prpoducts that only show the claimed increases in certain cars. You are lucky to get a 1/4 mpg and 1/2 hp from these things. These are almost as bad as the "tornado" thing that they were selling on T.V. all last yr. The only air intake mods that make any difference are CAI, Forced induction (i.e. Ram Air, Turbo, Supercharging ect.) and short rams (short rams increase power very little but do help in throttle response). People will probably argue to death with me about k & n but they arent worth the $50 you are spending and the $15 per month on recharge kits. Save your money and buy CAI or short ram if you want increased performance unless you just want one of those cool stickers they give you w/ the K&N and Accel Kool Blue  lol


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

So tell me pal, what do you have there at the end of your CAI? Is it a steel mesh filter? Foam filter? Or are you running an open pipe with no filter at all? Possibly a filter made out of cotton similar to the K&N filters but not K&N brand? 
I don't know about you but my Injen intake came with a K&N filter (says in the manual under parts included, K&N Cone Filter).

And it says specifically (at least on my cone filter) that your recharge kit only has to be done every 50,000 miles or every few years and or when you feel like its too dirty and can no longer see the oil dye on the filter anymore. If you had to recharge your filter every month, then I suggest you try driving on paved roads and leave the desert/mountains/whatever place your filter gets so dirty from. Don't exaggerate and tell lies, knows the facts before you give them out.

http://www.knfilters.com/filtercharger.htm <---look, says 50,000 miles depending on conditions.

Anyways, the KN box filter will hardly make any worthwhile hps though, and money is better spent on a real CAI or WAI system, CAI being better if you have the cash.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

the k&n is nice when you have a CAI and drive off road. even then it doesn't need to be cleaned very often, and one of those recharge kits last several years or till you misplace it.

the cool blue doesn't seem to really be worth as much as they sell it for.


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> So tell me pal, what do you have there at the end of your CAI? Is it a steel mesh filter? Foam filter? Or are you running an open pipe with no filter at all? Possibly a filter made out of cotton similar to the K&N filters but not K&N brand?
> I don't know about you but my Injen intake came with a K&N filter (says in the manual under parts included, K&N Cone Filter).
> 
> And it says specifically (at least on my cone filter) that your recharge kit only has to be done every 50,000 miles or every few years and or when you feel like its too dirty and can no longer see the oil dye on the filter anymore. If you had to recharge your filter every month, then I suggest you try driving on paved roads and leave the desert/mountains/whatever place your filter gets so dirty from. Don't exaggerate and tell lies, knows the facts before you give them out.
> ...


Well BRO!! What I was talking about are the drop in filters not the CAI cones. Look above and I said CAI is a good investment. But I would not spend the extra $50 for a K&N cone filter on the end of my CAI. I dont care how long the company claims they will last, they are not worth the money. I was stating my personal experiences with K&N Filters, so dont start flaming me because I was giving him my personal experiences and my opinion on it. He can buy it if he wants.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

cupdapimp said:


> Well BRO!! What I was talking about are the drop in filters not the CAI cones. Look above and I said CAI is a good investment. But I would not spend the extra $50 for a K&N cone filter on the end of my CAI. I dont care how long the company claims they will last, they are not worth the money. I was stating my personal experiences with K&N Filters, so dont start flaming me because I was giving him my personal experiences and my opinion on it. He can buy it if he wants.



thats why you say IMO i hate K&N (imo=in my opinion, because it seems that you didnt kno that). and thats fine, you hate K&N, sure, i dont really believe they're worth $50, no filter is, but truth be told, you'll spend less money in the long run recharging a K&N than you would replacing a reg paper filter or foam filter everything 5-15 thousand miles (depending on how/where/howmuch you drive). and you said it yourself "you're lucky to get a 1/4 mpg or 1/2 hp extra from these things" ...well coupled with a CAI, thats more of a gain than a standard paper/foam filter. and besides which, if you're so dead set against $50 for a filter, why did you buy one? you said yourself its not worth it. or did you NOT buy one, and are speaking from what you THINK would happen in a sentra. i agree with 200sxoutkast, you need to stfu if you're gonna babble about things that you're not even sure about.
just leave everything alone man, you stopped making sense around the 3rd sentence of your first post :cheers:


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

cupdapimp said:


> K&N = Wasted $ therefore Accel Kool Blue = Wasted $
> 
> These are gimiky prpoducts that only show the claimed increases in certain cars. You are lucky to get a 1/4 mpg and 1/2 hp from these things. These are almost as bad as the "tornado" thing that they were selling on T.V. all last yr. The only air intake mods that make any difference are CAI, Forced induction (i.e. Ram Air, Turbo, Supercharging ect.) and short rams (short rams increase power very little but do help in throttle response). People will probably argue to death with me about k & n but they arent worth the $50 you are spending and the $15 per month on recharge kits. Save your money and buy CAI or short ram if you want increased performance unless you just want one of those cool stickers they give you w/ the K&N and Accel Kool Blue  lol



and just a correction, ram-air isnt forced induction. there is nothing mechanical about it

besides, the only real "mod" you could do to a CAI is a popcharger or something like that. unlike your "1/2hp / 1/4mpg" K&N, that WILL increase topend power


----------



## cupdapimp (Nov 23, 2002)

03SentraXE said:


> thats why you say IMO i hate K&N (imo=in my opinion, because it seems that you didnt kno that). and thats fine, you hate K&N, sure, i dont really believe they're worth $50, no filter is, but truth be told, you'll spend less money in the long run recharging a K&N than you would replacing a reg paper filter or foam filter everything 5-15 thousand miles (depending on how/where/howmuch you drive). and you said it yourself "you're lucky to get a 1/4 mpg or 1/2 hp extra from these things" ...well coupled with a CAI, thats more of a gain than a standard paper/foam filter. and besides which, if you're so dead set against $50 for a filter, why did you buy one? you said yourself its not worth it. or did you NOT buy one, and are speaking from what you THINK would happen in a sentra. i agree with 200sxoutkast, you need to stfu if you're gonna babble about things that you're not even sure about.
> just leave everything alone man, you stopped making sense around the 3rd sentence of your first post :cheers:


Ok son I am going to make this short and sweet...Number one, when I was younger I was drawn in by the claimed "facts" K&N put out and purchased them for several of my cars untill I saw what kind of rip off they were. Number 2, I have had 2 friends with K&N drop-in's and neither had any gains that were noticed and a few sensor problems some mechanics related back to the K&N. Number 3, don't ever tell me to STFU, you don't know me therefore there is no reason for that. Number 4, this is a forum dedicated to helping ppl with their Nissans NOT A FLAME FORUM, if you wanna flame go to a ricer site or an off-topic site. Number 5, Ram Air is a form of forced induction, if you actually know what Forced Induction means. Just in case you dont I will put it in easy terms for you...Forced induction is ANY mod that forces air into the intake system it does NOT have to be mechanical, and true ram air is incorporated with a hood scoop or is routed through a hole in the front bumper of the car ect. where air is forced in the intake at a higher rate as the speed of the car increases therefore ram air is a form of forced induction, now to cover my bases before you say "Well short ram is ram air and it isnt forced in" well short ram and ram air are 2 different animals all together just have a similar name. Now please before you flame people think about the kind of forum you are in and write the appropriate response, if you disagree no problem we all disagree here and there, but do it in a manner that is appropeiate for the forum you are in...and that is it


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I had a k&n drop-in onmy car, I felt no diffrence and had maybe a small small mgg diffrence. Try a cold-air intake wheather you make one yourself or buy one you will notice some sort of diffrence.


----------

